# IM Contest 2006...Any n00bs interested...



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

We are looking to get peeps involved with a contest for 2006.  The more peeps we get who want to be a part of it, the more divisions we can have.  We are in the early planning stages, but from past contests like these, alot of people get in shape competing against one another.  Anyone interested chime in on the thread in the journals section.  We are looking to start the 1st of the year, but if you want to start earlier we are just making it a 10 week dealie so we can prorate it from there.


----------



## topolo (Nov 16, 2005)

ghey......


----------



## MyK (Nov 25, 2005)

welcome to IM!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 25, 2005)

i dont understand?

but fuck it im down w/ it


----------



## GFR (Dec 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry welcome to IM


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2005)

sounds faggy but fuck it i'm in too


----------



## garethhe (Dec 6, 2005)

when is it supposed to end?


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm down


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 19, 2005)

Is there a division for weak, fat, lazy guys?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, it is the IM division.


----------



## topolo (Dec 19, 2005)

Can heterosexuals participate or just the homos?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 19, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> welcome to IM!


----------

